# where did they design this?



## sharon b (Jul 6, 2011)

a customer emailed me a design she created online somewhere & I'm trying to find out where. the pics she sent me are drawings of a shirt, not a real shirt on a person (like custom ink). the background behind the shirt is a black-to-white or white-to black gradient. anyone know this website?
thanks in advance,
sharon


----------



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

Can you post a picture ?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

What color eyes do I have? LOL
Sorry, had to say it...


----------



## sharon b (Jul 6, 2011)

trying again


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Ehm...Forum attachments do not work at the moment.Try uploading it om imgur.com and post the link


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

TABOB said:


> Ehm...Forum attachments do not work at the moment.Try uploading it om imgur.com and post the link





Er, ... That's not strictly true. I can't view the attachment on my PC in Firefox, but I can view it on my mobile in Google Chrome.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Something is wrong with the server that Tshirt forums are using, they are working on it


----------



## SlashX (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm on chrome and i can't view any pictures. Am i missing something on my permissions setup?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

See above post


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah, It's a server permissions issue.
Browser cache may fool you if you try to view a previous viewed image, but all new requests are denied. Annoying when things are not working... no?


----------



## sharon b (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## sharon b (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

sharon b said:


>


your attachment is working . Stop posting empty posts


----------



## sharon b (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry. nubie mistake


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't think this was done online.
It is just a template...
Bytedust Lab – Vector & Design Do You Need a T-shirt Vector Design For Free? Check Bytedust Lab!


----------

